# Townview unlined moccasins - $64 shipped!



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Townview is selling their double-sole, unlined moccasins for $64 shipped through their eBay store.

They are discussed in a few different threads here:

About arrow mocs, but mentioned...

Comparison with Quoddys, including pictures


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a terrific buy, I love my lined Town Views. Despite what they say, btw, they run a little big.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Good to know. Do you wear them outdoors much, Rambler? There seem to be mixed opinions about how long they will last if you walk much on pavement.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Outdoors, yes, on pavement, not so much. Had mine not quite a year, and they show very little wear on the bottoms. btw, I liked mine so much that I gave my son (a lab scientist) and my daughter (now touring the country with her band) pairs for Christmas: they claim to wear 'em all the time.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad to hear they are wearing so well. I'm excited to get mine. Thanks Rambler.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I bit. The auction listed only d-widths, so I contacted the (very communicative) seller, and arranged for a EEE. I needed new slippers because my 8 year old LLB wicked goods are now rather wicked worn.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

their deep down-east accents add to the experience.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up! I just snagged a pair with the contrast stitching. I ordered true to size, though, so I'm hoping it's not too big.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd like to add that though I purchased the mocs via the Ebay auction, I today got an email saying that they'd have my shoes in the mail as soon as they made them (within a day or two). I think that is cool.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Townview is awesome. I got a pair of Arrow mocs but they din't fit well, so I returned them. The townview mocs fit me much better -- and they are built to last. They do run a bit big in width, so beware.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

No email for me yet. Hoping to get one soon!


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

These look quite nice - but can anyone give me an opinion on how they are meant to be worn? I grew up in South Florida and never wore slippers, but find my feet to get cold in DC winters. I was going to pick up this pair of bean slippers when they had a sale, but think the town view would be a nice alternative. How would the town view differ from a standard pair of boat shoes, which my girlfriend to told me to wear only outdoors going forward.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

jamesensor said:


> These look quite nice - but can anyone give me an opinion on how they are meant to be worn? I grew up in South Florida and never wore slippers, but find my feet to get cold in DC winters. I was going to pick up this pair of bean slippers when they had a sale, but think the town view would be a nice alternative. How would the town view differ from a standard pair of boat shoes, which my girlfriend to told me to wear only outdoors going forward.


 Well, they're slippers. Generally, I take that to mean they should be worn in and around your home. At least, that's how I plan to wear them. Maybe I'll wear them while hiking through the woods with my dogs if the mood strikes (more likely, to take out the trash and recycling) but not out. Even though the double leather soles are probably tough enough, these are casual slippers made for lounging and not walking a few long city blocks in the rain.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Well, they're slippers. Generally, I take that to mean they should be worn in and around your home. At least, that's how I plan to wear them. Maybe I'll wear them while hiking through the woods with my dogs if the mood strikes (more likely, to take out the trash and recycling) but not out. Even though the double leather soles are probably tough enough, these are casual slippers made for lounging and not walking a few long city blocks in the rain.


Makes sense. Lounging is exactly what I'm looking for. Sweaters, robes and now slippers -- I missed out on all these simple joys in Florida. Though the 80 degree Christmas wasn't a bad deal either...


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

jamesensor said:


> Makes sense. Lounging is exactly what I'm looking for. Sweaters, robes and now slippers -- I missed out on all these simple joys in Florida. Though the 80 degree Christmas wasn't a bad deal either...


It wasn't one last couple winters.

I wear the townview mocs inside the house and occasionally when I am just out and about in shorts. I wear them sockless and they are really comfortable.


----------



## kakinuma-kun (May 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting this!

I really like these and will definitely get a pair at this price.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

jamesensor said:


> These look quite nice - but can anyone give me an opinion on how they are meant to be worn? I grew up in South Florida and never wore slippers, but find my feet to get cold in DC winters.


I don't think the Townview (or any unlined moccasin) slippers are going to be especially warm. I suppose you could wear them with socks, but if you're looking for warm slippers, you need to look for some kind of fleece/flannel lined slipper. I wear unlined Arrow mocs now - in the summer - but I have other, warmer, slippers for the winter.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Townview does sell a fleece-lined moc, if you are looking for warmth.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

Based on the great reviews, I grabbed a pair also. 
-Thanks for the heads up Doghouse Reilly!

I started wearing (shearling) slippers when I lived in New Hampshire, but now that I am back down in the mid atlantic they can be too warm. I am hoping these will fit the bill (for a lighter weight slipper) comfortably for many years to come. 

In colder or wet weather, I usually pop off my shoes at the front door and slide into my slippers after work. Even though I am still wearing the clothes I wore all day, I feel like this is the final symbolic act of leaving my work back at the office.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

De-Boj said:


> Even though I am still wearing the clothes I wore all day, I feel like this is the final symbolic act of leaving my work back at the office.


Agree 100%. There is something ritualistic and satisfying about a pair of slippers after work.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up -- these seem like a great deal. They look as though they compare favorably to the Gokey version that Orvis sells for much more. I could be wrong, but I believe that these mocs are capable of being worn outdoors like camp mocs (they have a "triple" leather sole -- due to the true moccassin construction -- that should hold up pretty well). I probably wouldn't wear them for extended walking on pavement (for example, on a trip to NYC), but I don't believe that they are exclusively to be worn as house slippers.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree, Ron, I wear 'em for dog-walking, a mile or two down woodsy trails. Mine replace a pair of Gokeys that lasted 10+ years with that kind of use, before I went through the bottoms. I like the TVs better. The outer sole is made of very tough, thick bullhide, as with the Gokeys.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the many opinions. I decided to go with the townviews -- as the unlined seemed more appealing than flannel lined bean mocs. These are more acceptable to my girlfriend than boat shoes for hanging around the house.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

jamesensor said:


> Thanks for the many opinions. I decided to go with the townviews -- as the unlined seemed more appealing than flannel lined bean mocs. These are more acceptable to my girlfriend than boat shoes for hanging around the house.


 Come winter time, if you like the moccassin design but want something lined, take a look at Footskins slippers. They're also made in USA but use real sheepskin (not sure if it's shearling, though) instead of poly-fleece. Pricing is close to Townview's standard website prices.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Agree 100%. There is something ritualistic and satisfying about a pair of slippers after work.


+1 The day has come to an end.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I got mine in the mail today. I normally wear a narrow 13 and these were too wide. Have to send them back for an exchange. I would suggest sizing down, like Rambler said.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Also received mine today, beautiful. Make a pair with a sole similar to Bean's camp moc, I'd buy them.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got mine yesterday and have been wearing them non-stop. I find mine to be just the slightest bit wide, but not enough to be uncomfortable at all. With socks, it's not noticeable. I imagine they'll fit even better as they break in. 

They're extremely comfortable and I've been wearing them indoors and out and even did some grilling in the afternoon rain in them. Even though they're supposed to be unlined, the tongue/vamp is lined in deerskin. There is some puckering of the leather on the toe-seam, but they are hand saddle-stitched and I don't require perfection for a slipper. For the money, I find them to be a great value.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

hardline_42 said:


> I got mine yesterday and have been wearing them non-stop. I find mine to be just the slightest bit wide, but not enough to be uncomfortable at all. * With socks, it's not noticeable*. I imagine they'll fit even better as they break in.


Socks? You heathen!


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

just ordered myself a pair


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm getting awfully close to having to order some of these just because of all yalls posting.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

srivats said:


> Socks? You heathen!


 Relax, I kept my socks on when I first received them, in case they didn't fit. The beauty of an unlined shoe can only be fully appreciated sans socks. I've been wearing them so much that a perfect imprint of my foot can be seen on the underside of the moccassins where the pebbled leather has smoothed out from contact.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

If you haven't ordered yet, you may want to do so soon. Put this on stuck it up on his blog which may lead to a clear out fairly soon (I'm assuming the ebay thing is some sort of special clear out, not a normal place for them to stock the shoes).


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> I'm getting awfully close to having to order some of these just because of all yalls posting.


I have to say I've been waiting for you to use the plural of yall ;o)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> If you haven't ordered yet, you may want to do so soon. Put this on stuck it up on his blog which may lead to a clear out fairly soon (I'm assuming the ebay thing is some sort of special clear out, not a normal place for them to stock the shoes).


Thanks!
I went ahead and pulled the trigger.

Partially out of spite, that "put this on" blog has lost me a couple ebay auctions already.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I ordered a pair. That's a niche I haven't filled comfortably yet.


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> that "put this on" blog has lost me a couple ebay auctions already.


Same here. It is becoming rather annoying.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I sure hope my returned mocs make it back in time to beat the rush. Lol, how funny would it be if mine end up being delayed on account of increased consumer attention.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

I received mine this weekend. They are exactly what I wanted, a little loose, which is how I like my slippers. All in all a buy that I will be happy with for years to come. I can finally retire my old ones, that I have held on to for too long.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> If you haven't ordered yet, you may want to do so soon. Put this on stuck it up on his blog which may lead to a clear out fairly soon (I'm assuming the ebay thing is some sort of special clear out, not a normal place for them to stock the shoes).


Maybe. I purchased a pair via the Ebay auction, but they didn't have my size in stock, so they made up a pair just for me.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Man, this is going to be tough. My only shoe purchase this summer _was_ going to be Bean Bluchers...


----------



## oldominion (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll add to the praises. Am very impressed with mine. I wear 10.5/11 and ordered a 10.5. A bit snug at first they've stretched out just a tad and fit perfectly. Impeccable craftsmanship, no joke. Easily on par with higher-priced handmade mocs made in Maine!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Mine came today. Wow. I'm so pleased with the purchase. I had them make me up a pair of 12EEE, and the fit is excellent, slightly loose barefoot.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Damn...it looks like I, too, will be talked into buying a pair!


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Received mine today -- and nothing but amazed. I wear a 10.5 or 11 depending on shoe and these in 10.5 are perfect. Wearing them right now and very pleased. Little pieces of art on my feet.

Don't fight it -- just grab a pair now!


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

Is it better to size down one half size or request a narrower width?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I got mine in 10, what I usually wear. The front of the shoe is fine, it's the heel that's a little wide, especially as it approaches the middle of the foot. Not a combination last, I guess.

No problem, though. They're great!


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pugin said:


> Is it better to size down one half size or request a narrower width?


I'd like to know the same, since you people are trying your darndest to talk the rest of us into a pair.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

hookem12387 said:


> I'd like to know the same, since you people are trying your darndest to talk the rest of us into a pair.


I ordered a 10E, the same size I wear in most shoes and my LHS. They fit great, zero heel slippage and a tad loose. That is how slippers should be.

If I did size down it would be a half size rather than width. However, that is most likely attributable to my high instep.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Pugin said:


> Is it better to size down one half size or request a narrower width?


 It really depends on how you like your slippers to fit. Personally, I would suggest neither. I ordered my regular size (8.5D) and the pair I got are loose enough that I can wiggle my feet into them without using my hands but not so loose that they slip while I walk. My experience with moccasins (especially those without a rubber sole) is that they might start loose, but fit better and snug up as they conform to your feet.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

I wear an 11D in most Allen Edmonds and boat shoes, and 10.5D in the BB LHS. I bought a 10.5D in the town views, with the heel perfect and room to wiggle my toes in the front. instep was tight but loosened up after five minutes and after one night of wearing they have a solid imprint of my foot and feel perfect.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I received mine yesterday. They are nice moccasins - candidly, a bit rustic (in looks and construction, though they obviously are well made) for my tastes -- but nice. I don't see myself wearing them out around town a lot, but they are nice shoes for around the house (and, the price was right).

FWIW, I usually wear a wide width (E or EE, sometimes even EEE depending on the last) and ordered my normal size in the D width - they fit me well. So, you guys with narrower feet may want to size down. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

Just spoke to the folks at Townview. They took down the ebay listing because they were running out of leather due to the unexpectedly high volume of orders. They plan to put it back up once more leather comes in. So if you haven't already ordered, you don't have to worry but you do have to wait.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Pugin said:


> Just spoke to the folks at Townview. They took down the ebay listing because they were running out of leather due to the unexpectedly high volume of orders. They plan to put it back up once more leather comes in. So if you haven't already ordered, you don't have to worry but you do have to wait.


 Let's hope this high volume of orders doesn't cause them to turn up the volume on the price (or, what I like to call, "pulling a Quoddy").


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I knew I should have waited to tell you guys until _after_ I got mine in.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

:icon_smile:mine got in the mail today


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Received my slippers yesterday.

I wear a 9M in Sperry so I ordered the 9 D slippers.

For slippers it's the perfect fit. They are just roomy enough that I can easily slip my foot in without any assistance (hand, shoe horn, etc). But they still stay on nicely while walking around the house. There is also enough room so that I could wear a thin pair of socks when (if) it is cooler.

They are already even more comfortable today than they were yesterday.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I received my exchanged pair today. I normally wear a 13D, but they were too big. I asked for a 12, they sent me an 11.5, but they fit great. Strange sizing. It is probably a combination of being sized large and me not knowing my actual shoe size. Anyway, they are great mocs. No regrets.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

These are awesome.

A spectacular purchase at ~$65, shipped. Thanks to the OP for the tip.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, three days in and I cannot believe how comfortable these have become. They were comfortable to begin with, but they are really incredible now. It seems like they fit better and better ever day.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I just orderedme a pair this morning after after reading this thread. I asked for the brown thread instead of the white. I hope to get them soon.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

Just ordered a pair in 11D. The waiting begins.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

Any photos?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip-off guys.

I think they sent me a lined pair, very nice.

For reference I'm an 11D and I'm glad I didn't size down.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

The quality doesn't look the same, but LL Bean has some double-soled mocs on sale now for $50 shipped.



They also have a pair in .


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

Just received these today. Wearing them now. Very nice and comfortable. Very quick delivery. I am quite satisfied.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I literally got mine about 5 minutes ago. I have not had a chance to try them on yet but look forward to it later this evening.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

So if I am looking for a snug/glove like fit and wear an 11 in sperry's what size should I go for? I have a pronounced instep and have trouble with moccs because the vamp doesn't come up high enough. I can deal with stretching the leather with my feet through wear, I just don't want to deal with heal slippage as it can be a bit dangerous for the health of my newly reconstructed ACL. Any ideas?


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

The toe box is tighter than the heel. Even at a half size smaller than normal there is heel slippage. I might look elsewhere if this is an important consideration.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

Wow! These are great. I wore them for a good bit last evening and again this morning for about an hour or so before I got ready work. There are super comfortable. This is probably one of the best deals out there right now.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

jwooten said:


> So if I am looking for a snug/glove like fit and wear an 11 in sperry's what size should I go for? I have a pronounced instep and have trouble with moccs because the vamp doesn't come up high enough. I can deal with stretching the leather with my feet through wear, I just don't want to deal with heal slippage as it can be a bit dangerous for the health of my newly reconstructed ACL. Any ideas?


I wear a narrow 13 or 12.5 D and I ended up with an 11.5. I wanted a more snug fit than most here, I would say, and mine fit almost perfect, although a little snug in the width. I might suggest contacting them and asking for their suggestion. Maybe even tracing your feet on a piece of paper and sending it to them?


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

Just to add to the chorus: these are amazingly comfortable. I went down a half size, which worked just fine. I think they take returns, so don't overthink it.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sure that everyone here has their own preference on how snug or loose they like to wear their shoes, but I think a lot of you are over thinking it. I ordered mine in my normal size and have been wearing them daily since the first page of this thread. Here are my observations:

- After a long day of wearing dress shoes at work, my feet are larger than normal. My townview mocs accommodate this quite nicely.

- Moccasins conform to the shape of your feet like no other shoe. My footprint is solidly imprinted on the sole of the slippers. There is a raised bump in the leather between the balls of my feet and the pads of my toes that keeps the moc in perfect alignment on my feet. The heel has conformed to my foot shape and stays in place while still being loose and comfortable.

- The mocs have laces. Use them at first to snug them up a bit if you think you need it. At this point, I could easily ditch the laces on mine and not notice a difference in how they fit.

- As far as I can tell, Townview only makes moccasins. I'd venture a guess that they know what they're doing. Trust their judgement and experience. I'm sure that a very snug slipper with a tight instep will eventually loosen up and be comfortable, but why go through the discomfort and unnecessary strain on the stitching? My two cents.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

^
I tried mine on for the first time after a full day of work and 3 miles of running. The size I ordered, my normal size, were way too big. I could barely keep them on when walking around. I figured that since I might have these for the better part of 10 years, I should probably get the fit right. It cost me $12 extra dollars and another week's wait, but I don't regret it. I don't think anyone said that Townview doesn't know what they are doing, but in my case, and many others, they seem to run a bit large.

However you like your shoes to fit, be happy with them. Don't settle. I just hope that our posted experiences help you choose the right size for you.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Ordered my dad a pair for Father's Day. Thanks for all the size info, everyone.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

An update. These are breaking in nicely. They now have conformed to my feet well and are exceptionally comfortable. A very satisfactory purchase.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

This is somewhat strange. This company is from Dexter as well, makes mocs that look _exactly_ like Townview's but cost twice as much:

https://www.wassookeagmoccasins.com/

https://www.townviewleather.com/

What do you think that's about?


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

For anyone who has a pair of these, are these like the LL Bean camp mocs? I've been wanting a pair of those, but these are cheaper and handmade in Maine, so they look pretty competitive.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> This is somewhat strange. This company is from Dexter as well, makes mocs that look _exactly_ like Townview's but cost twice as much:
> 
> https://www.wassookeagmoccasins.com/
> 
> ...


 I actually found out about Wassookeag thanks to an ACL blog post earlier this year, but was turned off by their prices. I didn't see any unlined cowhide mocs, but their deerskin lined version is about $30 more than Townview. However, if you happen to wear an 8, 8.5 or 13 you can get for cheaper than Townview.

It's interesting that both companies state that they've recently switched to bullhide double soles instead of cowhide. It's also interesting that Townview Leather is run by Galen & Gayanne Wintle while Wassookeag is run by a Mr. Mark Wintle, who claims to have been trained under the direct tutelage of his father, who has been sewing mocs for 40 years. Coincidence? I think not. Sounds like Mark wanted to break out on his own and charge boutique prices for the same product.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Christophe said:


> For anyone who has a pair of these, are these like the LL Bean camp mocs? I've been wanting a pair of those, but these are cheaper and handmade in Maine, so they look pretty competitive.


 The LLB mocs have a rubber sole (not true "camp sole" but close enough), metal eyelets and a padded insole. They also have a square-toed look, which I personally don't like. The TV unlined mocs have a double-leather (soft) sole, not metal hardware and just a single-layer leather heel protector as an insole. They have a more traditional, rounded toe box. The LLB mocs are more of a "shoe" for lounging around camp, whereas the TV mocs are a slipper for lounging around the house.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> I actually found out about Wassookeag thanks to an ACL blog post earlier this year, but was turned off by their prices. I didn't see any unlined cowhide mocs, but their deerskin lined version is about $30 more than Townview. However, if you happen to wear an 8, 8.5 or 13 you can get for cheaper than Townview.
> 
> It's interesting that both companies state that they've recently switched to bullhide double soles instead of cowhide. It's also interesting that Townview Leather is run by Galen & Gayanne Wintle while Wassookeag is run by a Mr. Mark Wintle, who claims to have been trained under the direct tutelage of his father, who has been sewing mocs for 40 years. Coincidence? I think not. Sounds like Mark wanted to break out on his own and charge boutique prices for the same product.


Nice work. I think you solved it.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> The LLB mocs have a rubber sole (not true "camp sole" but close enough), metal eyelets and a padded insole. They also have a square-toed look, which I personally don't like. The TV unlined mocs have a double-leather (soft) sole, not metal hardware and just a single-layer leather heel protector as an insole. They have a more traditional, rounded toe box. The LLB mocs are more of a "shoe" for lounging around camp, whereas the TV mocs are a slipper for lounging around the house.


Oh, so would they not work for using outside, just as regular shoes?


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Not really. Walking around your house and yard, yes. Walking in the city, no.


----------



## Christophe (Oct 27, 2010)

That's too bad. They looked really nice, but I can't spend that money on house shoes, I've already got my old Topsiders. 
They do look good, though.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Christophe said:


> That's too bad. They looked really nice, but I can't spend that money on house shoes, I've already got my old Topsiders.
> They do look good, though.


 Try this company. They're USA made (Minnesota) and are available in canoe-style uppers with hard soles. The prices are comparable to Townview.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> The LLB mocs have a rubber sole ....and a padded insole. They also have a square-toed look, which I personally don't like.


As of last summer when I bought two pair, the LL Bean Camp Mocs did NOT have a padded insole (the Signature line Blucher Mocs do, though) and they don't IMHO have a square-toed look (again, applies to Blucher Mocs, not camp Mocs)


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> As of last summer when I bought two pair, the LL Bean Camp Mocs did NOT have a padded insole (the Signature line Blucher Mocs do, though) and they don't IMHO have a square-toed look (again, applies to Blucher Mocs, not camp Mocs)


 Take a look at the photos on Bean's site. I have the Signature Blucher Mocs and the toe looks identical to the pictures of the current Camp Mocs. The camp moc's insole is visible in the photos too, while my Bluchers have a flat leather insole with a little bit of arch support built in. I don't own LLB camp mocs, but I know they've changed their design over the years, so I'm basing it purely on what's on their website as of this moment.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

three months in and I love these slippers more than ever. best purchase I've made in a long while.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> As of last summer when I bought two pair, the LL Bean Camp Mocs did NOT have a padded insole (the Signature line Blucher Mocs do, though) and they don't IMHO have a square-toed look (again, applies to Blucher Mocs, not camp Mocs)


I've never gotten the "OMG BEAN IS SQUARE TOED NOW" thing either. Maybe they changed the shape a bit, but it's certainly not any more squared off than moccasins from other brands.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I've never gotten the "OMG BEAN IS SQUARE TOED NOW" thing either. Maybe they changed the shape a bit, but it's certainly not any more squared off than moccasins from other brands.


Maybe they're not full-on, Kenneth-Cole-Reaction-square, but they're not traditionally shaped either. Take a look. The LLB toe is on the left.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's a little wider, but certainly not square.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

How about "angular?" I think that's a bit more accurate.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't really see that either, sorry.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jovan said:


> It's a little wider, but certainly not square.


I agree. Wide in a perhaps unattractive way but not much different than an E width LHS.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just in case anyone missed out on buying these wonderful slippers the first time around, Townview's eBay store is stocked up on in a bunch of sizes again. As I predicted, the price went up by about $13 shipped, but they're still cheaper than getting them directly from the website and they feature the bullhide soles.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Argh. Frakkin' supply and demand. Still a great price for made in USA, but we'd better hope the Japanese aren't willing to pay $225 a pair! :icon_study:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A pair arrived yesterday. Pretty nice.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

^^Glad you like them. They actually get better with use. Eventually, we're going to have to start a picture thread to show off our rumpled, buttery soft slippers.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I need to get a pair in fleece lined. My toes always get cold in winter.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
For the ultimate warmth on your feet, while padding around a cold house in the dead of winter, try a pair of shearling lined UGG's (the Ascott design, I think?)....not pretty and certainly not Trad, but oh so warm and comfortable!! :thumbs-up:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> For the ultimate warmth on your feet, while padding around a cold house in the dead of winter, try a pair of shearling lined UGG's (the Ascott design, I think?)....not pretty and certainly not Trad, but oh so warm and comfortable!! :thumbs-up:


I hate to admit it, but my wife bought me a pair of UGG's slippers years ago (they might still have been made in Australia at that time) and they've been heaven on my feet. Unfortunately, they've worn down to the point they're no longer wearable and I need a replacement. I really like Townview's mocs and I've been thinking about their Moosehide moc lined with wool pile. There is certainly no shortage of Made in USA sheepskin and shearling slippers out there though. I'd be tempted if they just weren't so ugly.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> Maybe they're not full-on, Kenneth-Cole-Reaction-square, but they're not traditionally shaped either. Take a look. The LLB toe is on the left.


I like the full, rounded toe on the L.L. Bean version. Is the shoe on the right the Rancourt version? How are those holding up?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, the shoe on the right is the Rancourt. They're holding up beautifully. I wore them this past weekend while shooting trap at a friends house. I expect that, with the addition of wool socks, they'll be my go-to casual shoes this fall.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> For the ultimate warmth on your feet, while padding around a cold house in the dead of winter, try a pair of shearling lined UGG's (the Ascott design, I think?)....not pretty and certainly not Trad, but oh so warm and comfortable!! :thumbs-up:


No offence, but for around the same price I'd rather get the Townviews! You'll see me dead before I wear Uggs, and even then my family will hopefully respect me enough not to do that to my corpse.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Good Sir, as in real estate, the first consideration when choosing the most preferable house shoes, is location, location, location! LOL. Living in Florida, with your sights set on California as a future place of residence, you have not yet gained a proper appreciation for the reality of cold Tootsies! ROFALOL!


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Good Sir, as in real estate, the first consideration when choosing the most preferable house shoes, is location, location, location! LOL. Living in Florida, with your sights set on California as a future place of residence, you have not yet gained a proper appreciation for the reality of cold Tootsies! ROFALOL!


+1 Coming from south florida, I never imagined slippers as more than a fashion accessory. Now I wear them and a robe every night in winter.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Good Sir, as in real estate, the first consideration when choosing the most preferable house shoes, is location, location, location! LOL. Living in Florida, with your sights set on California as a future place of residence, you have not yet gained a proper appreciation for the reality of cold Tootsies! ROFALOL!


I'm sure you think Australia never gets cold either.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thoughts on Town View moc:

https://coiledpleasures.blogspot.com/2011/10/double-soled-moccasin.html


----------

